# amazing shoes!!!! I WANT THEM!!!!



## kdemers1221 (Jan 29, 2009)

Okay, so I was looking around the Coach site to see their new Spring 2009 line and I found these shoes and just about had a heart attack!!! I'm in love. They are sooooo amazing. Okay here is a picture:









 I'm in love!!!!


----------



## User35 (Jan 30, 2009)

those are cute..I like coach shoes well except the sneakers..they look kinda tacky to me witht he C logo all over the place


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 30, 2009)

Funny, of all the shoes that Coach had on their website, those were the only pair that screamed to me as well!!  They are sexy and chic!!  I want em too!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

I like those if they came in something other than satin...I just don't like Satin shoes...well except for the ones I wore to my wedding


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jan 31, 2009)

out of every pair of shoes on the page those were screaming my name. haha


----------



## zzoester (Feb 2, 2009)

I really like them, too!!


----------



## icmreis (Feb 20, 2009)

Very cute!!!


----------

